# DYC Lutino Pearl hatchling



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

I am so excited that I had to share. I would like to introduce my newest baby who will be staying with me forever. LOL. I still need to name her but I can confirm that she is DYC Lutino pearl and either pied or split pied. There are two more siblings in the clutch, one seen here is 3 days younger than the lutino and the third is currently in a little trouble. There were 7 eggs and the first two hatched but then all the ones in the middle were DIS, the last one did not hatch until 10 days later. I am currently working very hard to save the littlest one as I tried to foster it under some parents with very young babies but they have kicked it out. So I am handfeeding it.










And I happened to snap this pic today real quick. This is Bitsy, one of the babies going to Delawaregirl as soon as the other baby is weaned. She is doing her best imitation of her daddy bird in a show. LOL.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O congrats on the lovely little girl!!! Fingers crossed that the youngest makes it!

And I'm jealous, she's gorgeous!!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Congrats! That is awesome news.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Another photo of the Lutino









And this is Pieka. He/she looks like a normal grey, however, I am holding him/her back to confirm as there is a possibility that he/she is a very dark SFDS. He/she is 5 weeks old and although he/she does not show the typical colors of a SFDS, he/she is showing a thin crest pattern that may be indicative of Silver.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Congrats on the wee one! Lets hope the foster makes it...it's hard hand feeding the babies at that age but so worth it!

Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Very pretty! I want to see pictures when she's fully feathered!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are so cute


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are all SO cute.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks all. I am soooooo bummed out. My DYC Lutino that Srtiels and I were both convinced was a DYC has peachy orange cheeks today. SIGH. She's still beautiful but not a DYC. Darn it all.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*peachy orange cheeks today.*
--------------------------------------

Peachy or orange?....there is a difference. Peachy can still be DYC....but is also an indication that there was WF somewhere in the background....it could be as far back a 5-6 generations with one of the parents.

The WORST DYC patch you can get is this, BUT within 2 generations can be reverted back to clear yellow.
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, they are peachy pins so far. There is WF 5 generations back but we know that the pair produces awesome highlighter yellow cheeks as well because Leslie has two siblings from earlier clutches from this exact pair.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...one other thing that can affect the incoming pins is heat stress. What has the temps and humidity been like? Sometimes by the time they are pulled, handfed in a cool stable temp environment the cheek patches may lighten up.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Temp has been hot. The air conditioner shut down again for two day and we just got it back up and running this morning. I really want this baby to stay with her parents as long as possible because of the possible yeast issues with me. I have been very careful about handling her and letting the parent's raise her. I would prefer she was fully parent raised with me just handling her daily. The aviary has been much cooler today now that things are running again so we will see if that helps them lighten back up.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Several days ago her cheeks looked perfect for a clear yellow....so if the heat spike was after that it could be the cause. It would take til weaned for that orangey look to fade away if heat was the cause. I have had that happen with some of my summertime DYC when I was breeding them.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

You have no idea how much I am wishing for that to be the case.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It's the only thing I can think of. In the pix you have and the age, any orange pix's would have been evident on the cheeks and it wasn't then.


----------

